
Timeline: Female Hysteria and the Sex Toys Used to Treat It (NSFW) - Mz
http://www.motherjones.com/media/2012/05/hysteria-sex-toy-history-timeline
======
telesilla
It's not often that women's sexuality gets celebrated so joyfully and without
judgement in the media, this movie looks wonderful. Reminds of the VERY NFSW
clip from Burn After Reading: Frances McDormand's reaction is so very
satisfying after seeing decades and decades of women in the media being there
to service men rather than themselves.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUm2Im3SvtU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUm2Im3SvtU)
(HIGHLY NFSW)

------
M_Grey
IIRC, wasn't it pretty common for a doctor to manually stimulate a patient to
orgasm as "relief"? I'd guess the toys came after that, as a means to not have
to experience that no-doubt awkward "treatment".

~~~
Mz
They developed the toys to make it less work. Automation has been taking jobs
for a long time.

